# housing bucks with ASFs



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I've been thinking lately of getting African soft-furred companions for my bucks. What are you guys' experience with that? Does it matter what gender of rat I get? Do the ASFs have any special needs? Any potential problems with housing them together? And do I have to remove the ASF companion when the buck is introduced to a female?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I seem to recall reading that either sex will mix with mice, but I have always put multi does with my bucks. ASFs are great chewers, so give them plenty of wooden toys to destroy, and some can be very nippy (heavy duty leather gardening gloves are very useful!), but otherwise treat them as rather large mice. Personally I always remove the multis when I need to use the bucks for breeding.

A word of warning - not all fancy bucks like the company of multi does. One of mine attacked and seriously hurt a young ASF doe.


----------

